# But what's the bag limit?



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I wasn't sure if this should go here, in big game, or trapping...but anybody know what is required to set up the bait station?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10209037856802081


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

No bag limit on "unprotected" wildlife, right?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dunno if I'd go after that "unprotected" :shock:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Bax* said:


> I dunno if I'd go after that "unprotected" :shock:


I've been sticking my disc in those for years, and I'm still clean...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Clarq said:


> I've been sticking my disc in those for years, and I'm still clean...


:shock:


----------

